# Gathering pet urine for urinalysis…



## Fyrefox (Apr 22, 2022)

My small white dog has been either urinating a lot, or going outside to do nothing.  With these behaviors, the vet wanted to do a urinalysis to check for a possible urinary tract infection.  This required that I gather and return a dog urine sample.  I was instructed to position a paper plate under the dog while she was relieving herself, then funnel the product into a vial for return to the vet…

Sounds simple, right?  Not so!  I have never felt stranger than when trying to stick a paper plate under a small, urinating dog.  The intentions of a female dog regarding bodily functions are not always clear.  They may wander about, sniff the ground, stare at something in the distance, wander some more, then quickly squat and urinate, at which point it may be too late to insert a plate underneath them.

One wonders what thoughts ran through the dog’s mind at such times.  They probably thought me strange, unnatural, or possibly perverted.  The first number of times she discharged her duties before I could perform mine.  Once I got the plate into position in time, but she kicked it over in leaving.  Finally I was successful in gathering a sample, and funneling it into a vial!  No easy or small task that, and certainly a strange duty.  Both the dog and I may need therapy…

Off to the vet then in haste, lest the sample become “stale!”  Later in the day after a nearly $40 lab test, no infection was found.  At least I’ve added a unique life experience to my repertoire, and thus ends my pee post..._woof!  _


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2022)

Your vet could easily express the urine in office the way my vet does.  I don't understand your vet's request at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

My Dd is a Qualified Dog trainer, a City & guilds, dog groomer,  the owner of  extensive Boarding kennels, and owner also of up to 7 dogs of her own...  During her life she'd had to take her own dogs, as well as her clients dogs, and rescue dogs to various vets, on hundreds of occasions.. I have never heard her say she had to collect a urine sample for a female Dog... I must ask her..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

I would have thought you could  use something absorbent to soak up the pee from the grass. Babies are given a test shortly after birth which involves taking a swab from a wet nappy.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2022)

I walked around behind the dog with a glass baking dish.  A paper plate would be too shallow and light for me. Wind could have blown it back on me ick.


----------



## Oldntired (Apr 22, 2022)

I followed my beagle around with a small Dixie cup to collect her urine. Covered with plastic wrap and took to the vet.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> My small white dog has been either urinating a lot, or going outside to do nothing.  With these behaviors, the vet wanted to do a urinalysis to check for a possible urinary tract infection.  This required that I gather and return a dog urine sample.  I was instructed to position a paper plate under the dog while she was relieving herself, then funnel the product into a vial for return to the vet…
> 
> Sounds simple, right?  Not so!  I have never felt stranger than when trying to stick a paper plate under a small, urinating dog.  The intentions of a female dog regarding bodily functions are not always clear.  They may wander about, sniff the ground, stare at something in the distance, wander some more, then quickly squat and urinate, at which point it may be too late to insert a plate underneath them.
> 
> ...


I shouldn't laugh.  My neighbor explained this same process to me when I was concerned about my dog's urinary habits.  Fortunately, I trained her to go on an old rubberized mat outdoors.  Not the easiest thing to strain from, but definitely easier than the plate method.  Congratulations on your remarkable feat!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2022)

My son used a bubble wrap from an oven light bulb on his small dog. The dog turned around and gave him a dirty look!  LOL


----------

